# Any M to BBW stories out there...



## Socrates

My favortie genre, wish someone would post something new! I'd also love to see the weight room catagories (swg, xwg, etc.) reused in the headers so we know what we're reading. My two cents...


----------



## fatlane

OK, here's a short one...

When I first met Pat, she was about 150 pounds. Then, five years later, she was about 280. I thought she looked better and said so. She smiled and ate another donut.


----------



## 1300 Class

Hmmm, I shall try and write something of that description, should be an interesting experience.


----------



## WG Story Drone

Socrates said:


> I'd also love to see the weight room catagories (swg, xwg, etc.) reused in the headers so we know what we're reading. My two cents...


If you hold the cursor over the title, the categories should quickly show up in a box without having to fully click on the story itself. I originally started by not including 'em in the title, since I wasn't sure at the time how many characters the heading would take. If enough Story Boarders think this is a good idea, the practice can be initiated on future stories, though . . .


----------



## Coop

I for one would like to see the conclusion of the New Woman by Skinnie Minne


----------



## parksy

Here is a new M2BBW on fiction mania it's very good. look for the blossoming of jasmine by mithrandir :eat1:


----------



## parksy

http://www.fictionmania.com/enter/.html


----------



## doctorx

Your URL has an extra slash in it. This one should work:
http://www.fictionmania.com/enter.html


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

WHY did you ressurect a thread that died over half a year ago?


----------



## Observer

Perhaps because he wanted to plug a particular story?

Try this as a direct link 

The formatting is in .txt format a la Windows Notepad - I think what we have is FAR superior.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Ok, granted, but the general laws of forum etiquette say to leave long dead threads dead. If it's that old, go ahead and make the new one.


----------



## parksy

Because i made the mistake of just quick scanning the message thread and not the date sorry.


----------



## Observer

Umm, pardon me, sorry, but I must beg to differ.

I've been around these parts a fair amount of time - at least eight years - have even written some of the rules. I'm not aware of any that say you can't ressurect old threads if they haven't been closed. Moderators do occasionally close off threads, but age is not a factor.

You may have noticed that we don't close off comments on stories after they're transferred to the archive forums. This is done specifically so that new readers can comment on old works if they wish, clear back to the first stories ever contributed.

There are rules of forum etiquette - click on FAQ and the sticky threads in the various forums to read them - but unless recently added I'm not aware of any provisions against ressurecting old threads.


----------



## parksy

Well if i am still allowed too write in this thread he is another story in this category that because it is forced is not too my taste's but some of you might like it . http://members.lycos.co.uk/stickydawn/big/big.php and thank you observer for pointing the rule's out.:eat1:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Ok, _generalized_ forum etiquette. I concede the point. My bad.


----------



## Observer

Just doin muh job (volunteer dept.)


----------

